# Big SOW



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

Today we were doing a photo shoot and article for Louisiana Sportsman Magazine. Went after the big mommas early this morning and got them. Biggest trout of the year so far. Dont miss out. www.reelshotfishing.com


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*More fatties*

The quality of trout lately has been great. www.reelshotfishing.com or you can follow on Facebook www.facebook.com/reelshotfishing


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*More*

More big sows being caught every day!


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Another*

Another nice one


----------

